# Snow foam without pressure washer



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

OK two questions in one day! A record!

Thing is, I don't have a pressure washer but I was wondering if there was any way to use snow foam without one? 

All I have is a Hozelock system, the usual garden watering one. I'm not currently really in a position to shell out for a Karscher (or any power washer) at the mo.

Would be V grateful for any advice.

Cheers.


----------



## P90PTS (May 23, 2010)

Gilmour FoamMaster is my alternative if I cannot be bothered with the PW


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Try a superspray ( available from Amazon for £8.95 ) Much cheaper than a Gilmour and better ( IMHO ).

It work's better with Gardena fitting's tho .

John .


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

P90PTS said:


> Gilmour FoamMaster is my alternative if I cannot be bothered with the PW


I'm actually thinking of getting one for the same reason, sometimes it's just not practical to get all the pw gear out to use the lance. I know the foam isn't likely to be as good as with the pw but at least it's some sort of pre-wash before getting to the buckets.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I'm actually thinking of getting one for the same reason, sometimes it's just not practical to get all the pw gear out to use the lance. I know the foam isn't likely to be as good as with the pw but at least it's some sort of pre-wash before getting to the buckets.


I'm the same now, use the Gilmour as the hose has to come out whatever, saves dragging the PW out of the garage :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

More on the superspray....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=34858


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

looks like something i seen in a hardware shop today granted it only had a 1/2 ltr bottle on it but im looking something to soap up the car to help with the cleaning


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

The superspray looks just up my street - especially as it'll be useful for the bike too. 

I spent a day recently at a carwash as part of a charity event, and I noticed they used manual pressure washers to prep the car, in what I now realise to be snowfoam.


----------



## Anto (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks, I'm gonna have a look at this Gilmour one. 
Cheers for the help, I thought it was a no-go area TBH, initially thought there was no way around. Ta!


----------

